# laptop is slow.



## foussiremix (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello guys i have an BIG problem with my laptop. My laptop was normal but for some reason its now slowed down.

Maybe i downloaded something bad.
When i play binding of isaac or an flash game the games slow down and its starting to hang and lagg ands its unable to play.
Sims 4 also slows down and laggs and is uplayable and same with other progamms on my laptop.


I have 10,1 gb free 

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/13/2015, 17:01:59
Machine name: VIE-NB085
Operating System: Windows 7 Enterprise 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.150525-0603)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Latitude E6400 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A25
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4048MB RAM
Page File: 2383MB used, 5710MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode


----------



## aeroxwolf (Aug 1, 2015)

Try updating your graphics driver and defragmenting your hard drive.


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 2, 2015)

It didnt worked . its still slow.


----------



## george99g (Aug 2, 2015)

Do you know how to use the performance monitor? It might help with figuring out what's hogging up your resources.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

it might be a spyware ? They hide in everything.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 2, 2015)

Or maybe you have a huge build up of malware? It's caused my computer to slow down considerably before I cleaned it all out.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 2, 2015)

Give SpyBot Search and Destroy a go if you want to scan for spyware, never failed me.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

what about malwarebyte? is it good?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 2, 2015)

Never tried it personally, I got lucky and stumbled upon spybot first and decided to stick with it.  If malwarebyte's free then try either/both.


----------



## DonKarnage (Aug 2, 2015)

well its and its not. I think the first time its free, but after you must buy it.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 2, 2015)

Ah right, spybot's free for the anti spy/malware scans and it costs for the firewall/anti virus... so what you want from it's free and you can buy the sparkly doodads that you could easily find for free elsewhere (ZoneAlarm/AVG *cough*).


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 3, 2015)

I just gonna reset my laptop and save my datas on an usb.

Or i just gonna store my sims 4 mods somewhere.  And delete some games that i dont play


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Aug 3, 2015)

Sylver said:


> I heard that windows has a problem where it slows down just a bit every time it updates or changes something, not sure if that's true or not though. They suggested resetting the computer and reinstalling everything every year or even every 6 months.
> 
> I noticed that happen with my old laptops, so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt on that one.



Yeah Windows does slow down over use; I've heard there's programs that can clean up the registrar (the thing that clogs up in Windows over time) without having to reinstall but I know blitzing the system works for certain.


----------



## Willow (Aug 3, 2015)

Using the registry cleaner tool might work, the only problem is you only get a limited number of free uses for the one that Win7 comes with

If you think you may have caught a virus though, I'd suggest running your anti-virus or downloading Malwarebytes and running that


----------



## Luccus (Aug 14, 2015)

I know this is a bit late but i dont know if your problem still persists  or has been solved. But i figured it wouldn't hurt if i would try  nonetheless.

First check your cpu and gpu temperatures - right when you experience slowdowns. I personally use HWmonitor by cpuid but you can of course use whatever you prefer.
Temperatures <80Â°C should not affect performance.

Go for performance analysis. The not-great-but-easy-way would be using the task manager  (<- just a link to microsoft's how-to) and see what program is  eating up all that performance. Maybe this already will tell you whats  the problem.

Free up disk space. Windows tents to become slow  when there is less than 10-20 GB of free space remaining. If you want a  good tool CCleaner by piriform should do it.
Otherwise microsoft's disk cleanup (<- just a link to microsoft's how-to) also gets rid a good portion of junk.
You can also use WinDirStat to see what takes up the most of your disk space.

This was already mentioned but still: Use a virus scanner. I would recommend a live cd (<- how-to link for a bitdefender one).

And  if nothing helps (and i know it sucks) reinstall windows (and during that completly wipe your harddrive). But this time  only install stuff you really need and then create a system restore point (<- just a link to microsoft's how-to) for later rescue.


----------



## grassfed (Aug 14, 2015)

When in doubt, back-up and format/re-install windows


----------



## Lisek (Aug 15, 2015)

I would like to point out that registry cleaning and registry cleaners are the computer equivalent of snake oil. It doesn't really work, don't download a program to do so because it may just contain more spyware.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 15, 2015)

Lisek said:


> I would like to point out that registry cleaning and registry cleaners are the computer equivalent of snake oil. It doesn't really work, don't download a program to do so because it may just contain more spyware.



Little Registry Cleaner has always worked for me.


As for space, in the windows folder there is a folder of (what was on my computer) 65k hidden images due to something with windows media player. Hidden.

I think it's called the art cache, it's completely useless and you have to delete the subfolder it's in (takes awhile due to how many) and create a new empty one with the same name and disable some service. It's crazy, but I'd look into it.

Save you about 10gb that you literally have no use for.


----------

